# Anschluss eines SCP-060 an eine ET200B



## diabolo150973 (7 März 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin schon wieder einmal leicht überfordert...

Ich habe hier einen Druckaufnehmer vom Typ SCP-060 0...20mA
(Seite 10 von 84, rechte Seite mit M12-Steckverbindung)

Außerdem habe ich hier (jetzt bitte nicht lachen) eine  ET 200B-4AI (6ES7 134-0HF01-0XB0) (Seite 231 von 344)

Ich habe jetzt leider absolut keinen Plan, wie ich die Beiden verheiraten kann...  Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich noch nie mit Analogwerten zu tun hatte. Jedenfalls musste ich mich noch nie drum kümmern.

Laut Siemens kann meine ET mit 2-Draht und 4-Draht Analogwertgebern umgehen. Aber ich steige nicht durch, wie ich meinen Druckaufnehmer da anschließen muss. Der hat (in meinen Augen) drei Drähte zum Anschließen. 
Kann es sein, dass bn/bu an +/- externe Versorgung kommen und bk/wh an die ET 200 auf 0.1 und 0.2 ?

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir auf die Sprünge helfen!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Sockenralf (7 März 2010)

Hallo,

Seite 239 bei Siemens dürfte das Gesuchte sein.

Sind das Abschlußarbeiten beim alten AG, oder ist das der Einstellungstest beim neuen AG? 


MfG


----------



## Sockenralf (7 März 2010)

Hallo,

HALT, ich hab mich verschaut

Ich suche weiter


MfG


----------



## zotos (7 März 2010)

Zu den 3 Anschlüssen Deiner Druckaufnehmers:
M12 Stecker
Pin 1 -> Hilfsenergie +Ub (UDC) 9…30 V (z.B. 24VDC)
Pin 2 -> Das Stromsignal Klemme 0.1 des benutzten Kanals auf der ET200B
Pin 3 -> GND/0V Klemme 0.2 des benutzten Kanals auf der E200B und Bezugsmasse (M/GND/0VDC) der 24VDC

Zu der ET200B den Kanal muss man auf Stromeingang schalten ich denke das Sockenralf mit der Seite 239 im Bezug auf die ET200 recht hat, aber die Abbildung vom  Messumformer passt nicht ganz da dieser noch den 3. Draht hat der auch auf M (GND/0VDC) gehört.


----------



## Sockenralf (7 März 2010)

Hallo,

+(1) vom Meßumformer kommt auf +24V der ext. Versorgung
Ausgang Meßumformer (2) kommt auf 0.1 der ET200
0V (3) vom Meßumformer kommt auf 0V der ext. Versorgung

0.2 der ET200 kommt auf 0V der ext. Versorgung
Ma der ET200 kommt auf 0V der ext. Versorgung


*Angaben ohne Gewähr*,
aber so würde ich das im Geschäft verdrahten lassen


MfG


----------



## Sockenralf (7 März 2010)

HRMPF,

nun zu langsam :-?, aber 2:0 für die vorgeschalgene Variante



MfG


----------



## diabolo150973 (7 März 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Seite 239 bei Siemens dürfte das Gesuchte sein.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!!!
Wasserdruck der Heizungsanlage hier bei mir zu Hause...



Heißt das jetzt bei meiner INI-Leitung

bn = externe 24V L+ auf Kontakt 1 im Stecker
bu = 0.1 der ET auf Kontakt 3 im Stecker
bk oder wh = externe Masse auf 0.2 der ET

Sind die Dinger kurzschlussfest? Nicht, dass es gleich qualmt!!!*ROFL*

Gruß,

dia


----------



## diabolo150973 (7 März 2010)

Toll... ich tippe mir hier einen Wolf und ihr habt schon x-mal neu geantwortet


----------



## diabolo150973 (7 März 2010)

Irgendwelche Einwände? Ich hoffe, ich habe es begriffen...


----------



## zotos (7 März 2010)

Sieht gut aus.


----------

